# Furthest place in a camper from england



## 115235 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am in the process of buying a camper van to take over to europe to do a ski season. After the ski season ends I am planning to go as far as possible to the camper. Does anyone have any experiences they can share, for example the furthest country the got to, other questions I have are; 

1) What about visa's 
2) What about repairs 
3) Any recommendations for camper type?? 

Any info would be greatly appreciated, I am doing this by myself and its proving hard work finding any info!! Maybe you will all tell me I am crazy 

Thanks


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

take a look here
chapter


----------



## 114078 (Jul 6, 2008)

*We drove to kathmandu*

Well, congratulations on buying a camper, and we hope you have lots of fun with it.

Our first drive out in ours was to Kathmandu back in 1999. we drove through 18 countries, 22,366 miles in 11 months. we had a Sherpa, and took our Sherpa to the Himalayas! It was a brilliant trip and was done completely independently. Although we had some problems, they were nothing we couldn't handle or solve. It was all part of the experience.

If you go outside the EU, you will need a carnet de Passage, an expensive document to waiver import duty on your camper. This can be obtained from the RAC (Paul Gowan) and from the ADAC teh german equivalent. The cost of it depends on which country you are going to visit, but as a rough quide, Pakistan was 400% the value of your camper, and Egypt was 800% the value of your camper. This is the value you must leave with the RAC, which is refundable on return to the EU.

Visas you have to look up those for yourself, but if you are thinking of driving outside the EU to Asia or Africa, then an old Mercedes is an excellent choice for ease of getting it fixed. No good having a vehicle with lots of black boxes and electronic gubbings when going to those countries, as they won't have the computers to fix them. The simpler the better. For example you can get a complete engine overhaul/reconditioning in Iran for a mere $250.

You didn't say where or which direction you wanted to drive! If you want to ask any more questions, then e-mail me. Will be happy to help, though realise proceedures and laws can change daily.

A good country to start is Morocco. No carnet needed and Moroccans are very friendly. We have been there 3 times now, and have really enjoyed each visit.

Regards

Mrs Bluepirate


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*800%??*

Please can you just reclarify this "carnet de Passage"?

I have just started doing some research with a view to travelling and was horrified to read this. Would I really need to leave £240,000 with the RAC because I have a £30,000 camper?

Grant


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8O 

i cant believe this either..


rip the seats carefully and get some grime on the paintwork!

I think the authorities would pay me to enter, such is the value of my rig


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

You can get quite far without the need for a "Carnet" and does not really apply........ but it is a pain for real the "long distance traveller"......... You can do a "double indemnity", in short, insure against possible loss of your lodged deposit.........

Contact Paul Gowen at the RAC. He is the Carnet-guru of the UK. [email protected] or 01454208304

..


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*how thw world has changed*

Reading this tread reminds me of a trip I did in 1972 Dover to Calcutta via Kasmire and Kathmandu ! A group of 10 of us in an old duple bus with some seats ripped out. Think of it now, down through Tito's Yugoslavia, ... Syria - jordan -cross the allenbry bridge into Isreal, Jordan again, Iraq, Iran, Afganistan - Kyber pass to Peshaw - Grand trunck road across India - the first closed border after Dover in those days was Burma!!!! We were welcomed and recieved local hospitality in every county apart from some of the girls who were dressed (in local terms imodestly) in Pakistan. We did have to arrage a "Carnet" did it through the Germans.

BUT oh how the world has changed !!! Why is it that we can't do that now without fear for our lives??? Is it the west that has changed or them? Or is it that we have tried to change them (globalisation, MacDonalds, Salman Rushdie etc - you WILL accept these as the way of the world) and they are just resisting.


----------

